# suche Alternative zu T-Entertain



## Farstar (19. August 2011)

Hallo Buffed Community,

mein T-Entertain Abo läuft im Oktober aus und suche eine gute Alternative.
Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?
Also, ich habe die Telekom kompl. gekündigt (DSL, Telefon und TV).

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit diversen Anbieter wie z.B. Unitymedia, oder Alice gemacht?
Hmm, die Alice Angebote hören sich für mich attraktiv an, aber das TV Angebot ist LEIDER bei mir nicht verfügbar 
Aber was gibt es denn noch?
Welche Kombinationen habt ihr, also mehrere Anbieter?
Und was mich besonders interessiert, was sind eure Erfahrungen mit komplett-Angeboten (TV, DSL, Telefon), und lohnen die sich?
Was ist wenn eine Störung beim Kabelanbieter vorliegt?
Wie meldet man das dann, wenn man kein Handy hat z.B. in dem Fall wären meine Eltern betroffen (beide über 70) und kennen sich nicht mit Handys aus, weil das Telefon nicht funktioniert!?
Oder erkennen die Kabelanbieter selbstständig das eine Störung vorliegt?

Ja, viele viele Fragen ... ich wäre sehr über eure Erfahrungen Dankbar!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maladin (19. August 2011)

Die Rückkanalfunktionen der Kabelanbieter sind gegeben aber nicht wirklich stabil. Ich mache die Planung für Kabel Deutschland in Berlin. Dort ist der Flaschenhals immer der Linienverstärker vor dem eigentlichen Übergabepunkt. Sprich - du kannst dich ganz schön in die Sch**** setzen. Mit Unity Media hatte ich seltener zu tun, weiß aber das die sehr auf ihre Signalqualität achten. 

Triple Play Angebote (TV, Internet, Telefon) sind immer komplett an das Internet gebunden (T-Com und Co bieten aber zusätzlich meist noch ISDN Anschlüsse für Telefonie an). Sollte bei KabelanbieterXY jedoch mal eine Störung vorliegen, hast du auch kein Telefon.

Wirklich empfehlen kann ich dir keinen Anbieter. Es ist immernoch alles relativ halbbacken (Stichwort QoS).

/wink maladin


----------



## Farstar (20. August 2011)

Grüße,

also, nach langem Vergleichen und Rechnen welcher Anbieter (so viele gibt's ja nicht) für mich in frage kommt, bin ich immer wieder auf die Angebote der Telekom gestoßen!

Unitymedia
zu den 3Play angeboten:
hier muss man sich, zumindest Ich, für das große Paket für 40 Euro (später 50 Euro) entscheiden, wenn man die PayTV Programme gerne dabei haben möchte!
Ansonsten nimmt man das Paket für 30 Euro (später 35 Euro) mit den Basic Sender.
Jedoch ist bei allen Paketen der Kabelanschluss (analog) für 17,90 Euro nicht enthalten, und komme auf den Endpreis von 67,90 Euro/mtl. für das Komplettpaket und 52,90 Euro/mtl. für's Basic TV.

Alice
wäre für mich einer der Favoriten *gewesen*, aber in meinem Ort, 52146 ist das TV Angebot nicht Verfügbar!
Preislich gesehen etwas günstiger als bei der Telekom, jedoch kein so großer Unterschied!
Preise für Alice Fun: DSL und Telefon Flat für 19,90 Euro (später 29,90 Euro)
Dann noch mal für's TV 11,90 Euro (mit HD Media Recorder) + PayTV Sender 14,90 Euro
Der Endpreis wäre dann (ohne vergütung) 56,70 Euro/mtl. zzgl. einmalige Kosten von 59,80 Euro.

Kabeldeutschland
52146 ist wohl kein Deutschland mehr 
Nicht verfügbar, Weiterleitung nach Unitymedia

Vodafone
Fast die selben Angebote wie Alice, und preislich gesehen fast der selbe wie auch bei der Telekom!
Basic Paket kostet 34,95 Euro beinhaltet DSL 16.000, Telefon Flat, TV und diverse Hardware.
Zubuchbare Optionen wären, was Ich gerne haben möchte, Film Paket für 14,95 Euro und Doku Paket für 4,95 Euro und komme dann auf einen Endpreis von 54,85 Euro/mtl..
Jedoch kommen dazu 44,80 Euro Einmalige kosten, was das ganze wieder teurer macht als bei der Telekom!

Summa summarum wären diese Anbieter teurer oder preislich fast gleich wie die Telekom!
Also, ein Wechsel lohnt sich (für mich) derzeit _noch _nicht!
Es gibt noch kein wirklicher Preiskampf unter den Anbieter, und wenn, dann sind es meist nur Cent oder kleinere Euro Beträge!
Warten wir mal ein bis zwei Jahre ab, dann sind vielleicht mehr Anbieter auf dem Markt 

Viele Grüße

P.S.
Falls ich was falsch ausgerechnet habe, bitte ich um Verzeihung und ihr könnt es ja Bitte richtig stellen.
Das hilft vielleicht anderen Leuten die auch vor haben, wie ich, zu wechseln!


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

er liegt an der Grenze deshalb haben die onlineseiten probleme ^^

schau mal in deinem mietvertrag ob die analoge kabel gebühr in den nebenkosten enthalten ist weil dann kriegste digitales kabel von kabel deutschland für 2,90 + filmpaket 10 euro.


internet und telefon je nach bedarf würde ich mir raussuchen aber fernsehen nicht übers internet da haste nur ärger mit


----------



## Farstar (21. August 2011)

Grüße,

also bis dato hatte ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Das Angebot von der Telekom, IPTV + DSL + Telefon Flat habe ich schon seit 2008.

Das einzigste Manko ist LEIDER, dass sich die Telekom um ihre Entertain Kunden einen .....* kümmert 
Man zahlt die gleichen Gebühren, und die Leistungen nehmen ab!
Die Telekom streichen drei Spielfilmsender (Kabeleins Classic, Sat1 Comedy & RTL Crime) aus ihrer Programmliste, und das finde ich eine Riesen Sauerei!
Tja, die Kunden zahlen ja ...
Ihr könnt euch ja den Frust der Kunden HIER durchlesen!
Es existieren wegen den Programmstreichungen hunderte Unterschriften über Petitionen, bis hin zum Schimpfen!

Das einzigste was ich den Leuten empfehlen kann, die gerne IPTV haben möchten: geht zu Vodafone oder Alice (falls Verfügbar bei euch) weil die Preise sind fast die selben, jedoch fehlen da *keine* Spielfilmsender!


_* (zensiert) FSK 18_


----------



## Kyrador (22. August 2011)

Auf Alice würde ich verzichten. Die haben gerade in Großstädten immer mal wieder mit Leistungsschwund zu kämpfen, wenn viele Leute gleichzeitig online sind... das merkt man dann schon, wenn der Ping in die Höhe schießt und die Download-Zahlen in den Keller...
Wenn du unbedingt TV über I-Net haben willst, bleib bei der Telekom... ansonsten schapp dir ne SAT-Schüssel


----------



## Dagonzo (25. August 2011)

Ich nutze das Entertain-Angebot auch schon seit 2007. Eine wirkliche Alternative gibt es bisher eigentlich nicht. Deswegen sinken die Preise bei T-Home auch nur seeeehr zäh.
Den Service kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung her nur als "sehr gut" bezeichnen. Allein schon deswegen, das man bei Problemen nicht irgendwelche teuren Hotlines anrufen muss, bzw. einem in einen T-Punkt immer gut weiter geholfen wird. Wer kann solch ein dichtes Netz an Service schon bieten?
Einmal hatte ich einen defekten Receiver. Kurzerhand eingepackt in den T-Punkt gegangen und kostenloses Leihgerät bekommen, bis der neue Receiver per Post zugeschickt wurde.
Beim zweiten Problem gab es letztes Jahr in Berlin einen Großausfall (nur Fernsehen ging nicht), wo die T-Punkte sogar selbst betroffen waren. Gutschrift über 15 Euro für drei Tage Ausfall. Was will man mehr?

Das Sender abgeschaltet werden, liegt nicht an der Telekom, die können nichts dafür. Man sollte die Beiträge im Forum (Telekom-Team) dort dann auch schon mal richtig durchlesen.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

ähm liegt doch an denen - weil sky und kabeldeutschland und unitymedia verlieren nicht die sender weil die sich wohl besser wehren können und weil da die kunden leichter kündigen können


----------

